# Does anybody own , or has anybody played a Schecter Hellraiser V-8?



## XxXPete (Oct 28, 2009)

Curious as to how this BEAST stacks up.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know anyone whose seen them tbh :s Have they actually been released then? I didn't know whether they were out yet or just being advertised.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2009)

ive never played one. i dont know anybody who has played one. but i have seen pictures on the internet. it probably plays just like a hellraiser c8. only with a v shape.


----------



## SevenString (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks pretty much identical to my Hellraiser C-8 Limited, with following exceptions: body shape, tone knob placement, and a 3-way toggle instead of a knife switch for pickup selection.

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...herry-8-String-Electric-Guitar-P2684C456.aspx

Says, "IN STOCK TODAY!!!", at $999.


----------



## XxXPete (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup..but I havent been able to play a hellrasier 8..So I was wondering how they feel?


----------



## SevenString (Oct 29, 2009)

XxXPete said:


> Yup..but I havent been able to play a hellrasier 8..So I was wondering how they feel?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...874-finally-broke-down-and-bought-an-8-a.html

Around post 21 is where I start talking about my experience with the guitar.

The playability is VERY good on my Hellraiser, and was an easy transition for me, even coming from Ibanez 7 necks.


----------



## XxXPete (Oct 29, 2009)

SevenString said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...874-finally-broke-down-and-bought-an-8-a.html
> 
> Around post 21 is where I start talking about my experience with the guitar.
> 
> The playability is VERY good on my Hellraiser, and was an easy transition for me, even coming from Ibanez 7 necks.


Cool man..Thanks for the feeback.And...thats what I like to hear!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If that guitar didnt have that stumpy left leg I would buy it.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 5, 2009)

If I had the $ for that I'd JUMP on that.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 5, 2009)

26.5 scale for an 8 string? No thanks.


----------



## SevenString (Nov 5, 2009)

pink freud said:


> 26.5 scale for an 8 string? No thanks.



"Different strokes", and all that. 

My C-8 feels and sounds great.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 5, 2009)

SevenString said:


> "Different strokes", and all that.
> 
> My C-8 feels and sounds great.


To me, its a compromise that ends up being wrong for both ends.

Too short for a comfortable F#, and too long for a high A. Its doable, but not preferable, in my opinion. Plus I think a longer scale would visually balance the guitar better.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 5, 2009)

pink freud said:


> To me, its a compromise that ends up being wrong for both ends.
> 
> Too short for a comfortable F#, and too long for a high A. Its doable, but not preferable, in my opinion. Plus I think a longer scale would visually balance the guitar better.



IIRC with Octave4plus strings you could get high A at 28"-30" now, correct? I'd think that 26.5" would be fine providing you have an o4+ string


----------



## pink freud (Nov 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> IIRC with Octave4plus strings you could get high A at 28"-30" now, correct? I'd think that 26.5" would be fine providing you have an o4+ string



Hence doable, but not preferable. I payed enough $$$ for individual strings back when I played a viola. Guitar strings are awesome because you don't spend a ton of money every restring.


----------



## SevenString (Nov 6, 2009)

pink freud said:


> To me, its a compromise that ends up being wrong for both ends.
> 
> Too short for a comfortable F#, and too long for a high A. Its doable, but not preferable, in my opinion. Plus I think a longer scale would visually balance the guitar better.



Like I said, different strokes. You like what you like, I like what I like. :thu:


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 11, 2009)

If I get an 8 this holiday season it'll be that one. I actually like them and wouldn't mind having one for an 8

I take that back. I'd get a Blackjack ATX C8. It's cheaper by a whole 100 and even has blackouts stock  I might start saving now.. I have 4 6s and 2 7s and not one 8 yet. I also might go for an intrepid.. depends whats available when the time comes.


----------



## jakefr3124 (Jan 9, 2010)

i just ordered it and when it comes in il let you know how it plays


----------



## swayman (Jan 9, 2010)

pink freud said:


> 26.5 scale for an 8 string? No thanks.



Yeah, learned that the hard way from buying my C-8.

On the other hand if you're just tuning standard it ain't bad, but who tunes standard?


----------



## Dethfield (Jan 9, 2010)

swayman said:


> Yeah, learned that the hard way from buying my C-8.
> 
> On the other hand if you're just tuning standard it ain't bad, but who tunes standard?



I do, and so do many others.


----------



## swayman (Jan 10, 2010)

Dethfield said:


> I do, and so do many others.



I take back my statement actually, you're right, sorry.


----------



## Lagreen (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my V-8 today so I can say that it is a very extreme guitar. 
Great neck and very very thick sound !!!


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I also have a V-8 and it is a kick ass guitar, weighs like 7lbs man, sweet. I originally had more of an issue with the string spacing being closer than my other 8's, I felt cramped playing it initially but got used to the difference and really like it. 

I tune standard and have 26" scale 8's using an .074 on F# with no complaints here, and the 26.5" V-8 is nearly the same tension.


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it just me or is it a little asymetrical?


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 25, 2010)

You are correct it is an offset v, also forgot to mention major neck dive with it, but it's because of where they mount the back strap button and is an easy fix.


----------



## Dethfield (Feb 27, 2010)

Im really interested in one of these, but the comment about the neck dive has me worried 

Can you tell us more about the guitar?


----------



## Lagreen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey I posted some pics of my V-8 ... why dont you check them out.


----------



## bonetribal (Apr 18, 2010)

I have one i'm trying to sell if you're interested. Black, almost new.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 19, 2010)

idk i'd like to point out as a thin-neck guy that if the neck profile is anything like the c7 then it's really thick


----------



## agoz20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a schecter c8 . It feals great. I would say I like the schecter c8 over my septor 828 and over my pandmates intrepid pro 828


----------



## ra1der2 (Apr 19, 2010)

The V8's neck is 6/8th's of an inch thick and 2 1/16" wide at the nut.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wasn´t the v8 only made for the us market? I just ordered one in sweden, can´t find much info on it anywhere online, i hope it´s a hellraiser or is it available in more models? The company i bought it from has their site down for maintenance so i can´t check and made the deal on the phone.


----------



## col (Nov 1, 2011)

guitarplayerone said:


> idk i'd like to point out as a thin-neck guy that if the neck profile is anything like the c7 then it's really thick



The C-8 neck profile is nothing like the C-7. It's wide and flat and not very thick.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Nov 1, 2011)

I hate v8. tastes like shit.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 1, 2011)

There was one used on GC for around 600 with a case for months. Missed out on that one.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Nov 2, 2011)

col said:


> The C-8 neck profile is nothing like the C-7. It's wide and flat and not very thick.



Yep, the c7 has more of a bat feeling, the V8 feels smooth and at least i wouldn´t want it any thinner, if there were only 55 made this seems to be #19, perfectly set up with minimal buzz and the store i bought it from never touched it, awesome.


----------

